# ballet workout for equestrians



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you done it? I've been eyeing this book for a while.

Do you have a background in dance that you could compare it to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope. I had ~ 4 years of ballet when I was young, and what I watched of the video ad looked good. I also like that you don't need any special equipment. Heck, I use my downstairs kitchen counter as a "barre", anyway.


----------

